# TuRBo Edges Tutorial



## byu (May 31, 2009)

Part 1:






Part 2:


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2009)

Good tutorial. Horrid quality.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 31, 2009)

Please use a better camera next time


----------



## Francois (Feb 7, 2018)

what was the scramble of this video


----------



## Francois (Feb 7, 2018)

would be nice if you can redo a video like this but just in HD and give a scrable with perity in it and take us noobs through it... i know the als and can do the edge execution ... but do not know what to do in a case a parity and algs..?? tried zanes tutorial... lost him and the parrity ..


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 7, 2018)

Francois said:


> what was the scramble of this video



Dang. You waited five years to do your first post on a nine-year-old thread. I'm pretty sure after that long the guy won't have the scramble anymore.
I haven't looked into Turbo myself, but there are some promising results (with much better video quality) in a youtube search for "3BLD Turbo tutorial".
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Francois said:


> would be nice if you can redo a video like this but just in HD and give a scrable with perity in it and take us noobs through it... i know the als and can do the edge execution ... but do not know what to do in a case a parity and algs..?? tried zanes tutorial... lost him and the parrity ..



I honestly think Zane's video series is the best tutorial out there on the TuRBo method, that's where I learned TuRBo myself. What exactly are you having trouble with understanding? If it's about how to do parity, I'd recommend solving edges first, then corners in execution which makes solving parity super easy. All you have to do is solve your final edge target by setting up the target to UR and performing a Z perm, which swaps UL and UB as well, so you can solve your final (odd) corner target using Old Pochmann (I'm assuming you use the ULB corner buffer).


----------

